# Large Clamp for 60mm-65mm Table Legs



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi,

I am looking for a large clamp to go around a table leg.

This is so we can cut a hole through some board to make a bed support (saves carrying two different table legs sizes)

Does anyone know the term for such a thing...

Bit like a finned exhaust clamp

See here< Click

Trev


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*or this*

or this

Here


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Google 'flange adaptors' and you might find something.

Like this site.

http://www.teekaycouplings.com/products/p27flangeadaptor.html


----------

